# best workout split ? on juice



## kingleo (Apr 23, 2013)

just seeing your guys routines on juice ?

mine is mon : chest n biceps
tue : back
wed : legs
thur : shoulders
fri : triceps

i was thinking of doing chest 2 times a week but want to get huge what do you guys think


----------



## AtomAnt (Apr 24, 2013)

What does it matter whether you are natty or on gear?  You should still be training balls out regardless.  What works for a natty guy will work for a gassed up dude just the same, but he should make progress faster.

It comes down to the individual.  You have to find the balance between being able to maximally stimulate the muscle while training with enough frequency to continue to grow.  Ad soon as your muscles are receovered, you should hit them again, so train with the proper volume and intensity to create sufficient muscular damage to grow and enough frequency to optimize the damage and recovery cycle of training.  This is something you have to find out for yourself.  Some people do better with higher volume and less frequency, others do better with lower volume and higher frequency.  It comes down to your unique training proclivities.


----------



## Teddy122383 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think natty or enhanced recovery is the most underated aspect of making gains, our desire to train far outweighs the bodies ability to recover, I find even on cycle I get my best gains lifting every other day, even if the muscles are recovered the nervous system might not be, need I mention doms? Delayed onset muscle soreness anyone?


----------



## Teddy122383 (Apr 24, 2013)

My split 
Day 1 Back, Biceps, Forearms, 30 minutes cardio postworkout (precontest)
Day 2 Cardio precontest or rest offseason
Day 3 Legs, 30 mins postworkout cardio (pre contest)
Day 4 Cardio precontest, rest offseason
Day 5 Chest, 30 minutes cardio postworkout  (precontest) 
Day 6 Cardio precontest, rest offseason 
Day 7 Deadlifts, Delts, and tris, 30 minutes cardio postworkout (precontest)
Day 8 Rest if needed or repeat
 (for larger muscle groups like back legs n chest i do 3-4 movements for smaller like bis n tris i do 2-3, all movements 1 warmup 1 moderate and one balls to the walls set)
im not telling you mike mentzner or dorian yates heavy duty is the way but i think the majority of us overtrain


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 24, 2013)

I think age also factors into what split or routine to choose.  At my age, I can't train 5 days a week wide open, like I used to.  My elbows and shoulders start bothering me if I train too frequently.  3 days a week is actually perfect for me, with maybe a 4th day thrown in every now and then.


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Apr 25, 2013)

Juice or no juice, I love my three way spilt.
Back/shoulders
off
Legs/ low back
off
Chest/arms


----------



## Thunder46 (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm hitting 
Mon: chest/tris
Tues: back/bis
wed: off (cardio/abs)
Thurs: legs
fri: delts/abs
sat: off (cardio)
sun: legs


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 26, 2013)

kingleo said:


> just seeing your guys routines on juice ?
> No such thing...........Thanks, T
> mine is mon : chest n biceps
> tue : back
> ...



Your recovery time will be decreased but the split is an individual
preference . If you are "specializing " you may want to look at best place for the leg and back work to be placed. Those two largest bodyparts do best for me with some seperation. T


----------



## Daveyjones (Apr 26, 2013)

My split is chest/tri back legs/bis abs/shoulders off


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2013)

Davey that's my go to split bro. Works well for me . Lately i had to move bis to back cause I've been Killen legs for the overall body thickness I'm still looking for. Legs are where its at .. Ib


----------



## Alfie (May 15, 2013)

You have to discover the stability between being able to maximally activate the muscular while coaching with enough regularity to keep growing, Ad soon as your muscular tissue are receovered...


----------

